# Southern California Beach Club in Oceanside ~ Opinions for coastal areas



## Egret1986 (Nov 12, 2012)

It felt like a great "score" and still does, for the most part.

One bedroom for 8/4-8/11.  Since it's an exchange, there's a good chance that we won't have a view, but it's right there on the beach.

My brother and his wife used to live in Huntington Beach, but now live in Corona.  We want to go out and visit and have somewhere for them to spend some time with us at the beach.

We've stayed in Solana Beach and Carlsbad previously.  Last night, I asked my SIL about staying directly on the beach at a resort in Oceanside, or should we consider other areas such as Solana Beach.  She said go with Solana Beach, even though it's not directly on the beach.  I didn't have a chance to ask her why she was discounting Oceanside. (Reviews in general have more stars for SCBC than resorts in Solana Beach).  We previously have stayed at Winners Circle in Solana and Carlsbad Seapointe (both decent).

For the most part, SCBC gets great reviews.  The only negatives - no air conditioning, no pool, hearing your neighbors through the walls, unhappy with non-view units, and some felt the general area was "seedy".  Others said that Oceanside was making improvements regarding the area. 

The main focus of trip will be to visit them.  She said she wants us to stay with them.  I like the option of staying somewhere coastal since we enjoy the beach and they miss being near the coast.

I guess the main thing that concerns me would be no air conditioning in August.  If you're in one of the courtyard units, with no breeze and only fans to cool you, would it be too hot?  Is Oceanside inferior to areas like Solana Beach, Carlsbad and Capistrano?

I was able to re-hold this unit through tomorrow and just don't know what to do.   I would really like to get a 2BR somewhere, but just thought that since this resort is right on the beach, that sacrificing for a 1BR made sense.  

For 2013, we can travel mid-May through mid-August (high demand).  Right now, there are only Studios and 1BRs during that time frame in the other areas.  Plus, I wasn't initially planning on a visit to CA in 2013.  But they've become recent home owners for the first time and want us to come out and visit, though we were thinking more about 2014.

Any opinions out there?


----------



## BevL (Nov 12, 2012)

We stayed once at Aquamarine Villas just down the street (and not directly on the beach) and I still own at the Blue Whale - a blast from the past.

We just did not like Oceanside, frankly.  There was nowhere interesting to walk to from the beach area - the areas around there were kind of seedy, IMHO.  

We much preferred Carlsbad, we stayed at one of the GPR resorts, for the life of me can't remember which one.  Just a nicer, more upscale town.

Can't comment on the actual resort.

Bev


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Thanks, Bev*



BevL said:


> We stayed once at Aquamarine Villas just down the street (and not directly on the beach) and I still own at the Blue Whale - a blast from the past.
> 
> We just did not like Oceanside, frankly.  There was nowhere interesting to walk to from the beach area - the areas around there were kind of seedy, IMHO.
> 
> ...



Nancy, my SIL, has been a Southern CA girl all her life.  She didn't give me a reason, but was definitely steering me in another direction.  She had mentioned the Dana Point area and I know the Capistrano resorts are nearby.  There's a 2BR at one, but it's in mid-March.  I really would prefer May-Aug.  

Thanks for chiming in.  Helpful in my decision-making.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 12, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> Nancy, my SIL, has been a Southern CA girl all her life. She didn't give me a reason, but was definitely steering me in another direction. She had mentioned the Dana Point area and I know the Capistrano resorts are nearby.
> 
> 
> There's a 2BR at one, but it's in mid-March. I really would prefer May-Aug.
> ...


 
March is too cold for SOCAL Beaches (Sunny but brisk, water low to mid 60's) Skip May and June (Continual Cloud Cover it;s called MayGrey and JuneGloom, Focus on July August.

Oceanside is a dated beach area, it started as a base town adjacent to the largest Marine Corp Base on the west Coast.   That being said there are some properties on the sand in Oceanside, in Dana Point you will be crossing Pacific Coast Highway to get to the beach


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Looks like I will be crossing roads (some larger) to get to beach for most TSs*



Rent_Share said:


> March is too cold for SOCAL Beaches (Sunny but brisk, water low to mid 60's) Skip May and June (Continual Cloud Cover it;s called MayGrey and JuneGloom, Focus on July August.
> 
> Oceanside is a dated beach area, it started as a base town adjacent to the largest Marine Corp Base on the west Coast.   That being said there are some properties on the sand in Oceanside, in Dana Point you will be crossing Pacific Coast Highway to get to the beach



Yes, way too cold in March for what I want to do.  I knew about JuneGloom, but wasn't familiar with the MayGrey.

Though we've stayed in both Solana Beach and Carlsbad, I can't really remember a whole lot about those two places.  We were with our children when they were younger, going here and there, and everywhere.

This has been a fairly recent "wild hair".  So, I guess that I will let the hold fall off of the Southern California Beach Club.  Probably with the proper pre-planning, I can potentially get a 2BR during those two high-demand months in a nicer area, even if it means waiting until 2014 (which is when I was initially planning to go).

Thank you for your input.  Definitely helpful.


----------



## klpca (Nov 12, 2012)

In the pecking order of San Diego beach towns, Solana Beach > Oceanside. I would imagine that is where your SIL's opinion may be coming from. I would check out the reviews to help you make your decision. I have friends who love staying in Oceanside, but I don't really get that - as someone who lives nearby. Oceanside tends to be a bit cooler than other areas so I wouldn't stress out about the a/c. Personally I'd look for one of the Carlsbad resorts, though


----------



## eal (Nov 12, 2012)

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, as they say. 

SoCal Beach Resort is right on the beach, and when we stayed there a few years ago in February we originally had a non-view unit. But when we asked nicely we were able to move to an oceanfront unit in a couple of days when a guest didn't show up.  The staff are great.  There was a surfing competition one day that we got to watch as things unfolded directly below us.  Oceanside isn't Carlsbad but we enjoyed ourselves.


----------



## Stressy (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm So Cal born and raised. I'd place Oceanside on the bottom of the pecking order too. I'd agree with the description of seedy. YES, it has been somewhat revitalized..there is a pier and a beachfront sidewalk but I personally can't shake the reputation of years past.

While the resort is basically on the sand..hard to find in So Cal....it really doesn't offer much else than that. Like you said, No A/C, no Pool and no grounds to really speak of.

I'd recommend almost anything Carlsbad. It's amazing what a difference a few miles up the shore makes. Carlsbad Inn is really cute. Nice inner courtyard, steps to the beach and walkable to shops and restaurants. You would be hard pressed to get a 2bd here though...most of the units are 1bds.

I think folks come from out of state and are perfectly happy with SCBC, The Blue Whale and Aquamarine Villas and their placement in Oceanside. They are in SO Cal and at the beach after all...I just wouldn't chose the area myself.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Read the reviews on TUG, RCI, TripAdvisor, etc.  No help with decision-making*



klpca said:


> In the pecking order of San Diego beach towns, Solana Beach > Oceanside. I would imagine that is where your SIL's opinion may be coming from. I would check out the reviews to help you make your decision. I have friends who love staying in Oceanside, but I don't really get that - as someone who lives nearby. Oceanside tends to be a bit cooler than other areas so I wouldn't stress out about the a/c. Personally I'd look for one of the Carlsbad resorts, though



I did notice when checking average temperatures that Oceanside was cooler than surrounding areas.

Seems given the areas that I am considering that Carlsbad gets the most votes.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Agree about the bird*



eal said:


> A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, as they say.
> 
> SoCal Beach Resort is right on the beach, and when we stayed there a few years ago in February we originally had a non-view unit. But when we asked nicely we were able to move to an oceanfront unit in a couple of days when a guest didn't show up.  The staff are great.  There was a surfing competition one day that we got to watch as things unfolded directly below us.  Oceanside isn't Carlsbad but we enjoyed ourselves.



I had considered the potential for a switch to an ocean view, but since it's high demand time, definitely won't be a high possibility.

"Oceanside isn't Carlsbad."  There's availability at several of the resorts right now...not 2BR...but we could get away w/a 1BR. 

Thanks!


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Amenities are a good thing, although not a big priority*



Stressy said:


> I'd recommend almost anything Carlsbad. It's amazing what a difference a few miles up the shore makes. Carlsbad Inn is really cute. Nice inner courtyard, steps to the beach and walkable to shops and restaurants. You would be hard pressed to get a 2bd here though...most of the units are 1bds.
> 
> I think folks come from out of state and are perfectly happy with SCBC, The Blue Whale and Aquamarine Villas and their placement in Oceanside. They are in SO Cal and at the beach after all...I just wouldn't chose the area myself.



I think I've missed the boat on Carlsbad for the summer unless something pops up.  Right now, the best I can do is a 1BR at three of the resorts in May (SeaPointe, Inn and Marbrisa).

We stayed at the SeaPointe last time we were there (about 7 years ago).  Can't say too much about Carlsbad because we didn't get a chance to do much exploring when we there.  Off other places that trip sightseeing.

Everyone has been very helpful. 

Maybe I'm meant to wait until 2014 like I originally planned.


----------



## klpca (Nov 12, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> I did notice when checking average temperatures that Oceanside was cooler than surrounding areas.
> 
> Seems given the areas that I am considering that Carlsbad gets the most votes.


Too bad that the reviews weren't much help. I haven't stayed in Oceanside so I would hate to offer an uninformed opinion of what that experience would be like. But I would prefer Carlsbad just because it's closer to other things in San Diego - Oceanside is way up in the northern part of the county.

One thing to consider - I am pretty sure that it would be a quicker drive to Corona from Oceanside than from Carlsbad. But in August, you may want them to come to the coast instead of driving out to Corona. It will be hot out there in August!


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Yes, Oceanside is definitely closer to Corona*



klpca said:


> Too bad that the reviews weren't much help. I haven't stayed in Oceanside so I would hate to offer an uninformed opinion of what that experience would be like. But I would prefer Carlsbad just because it's closer to other things in San Diego - Oceanside is way up in the northern part of the county.
> 
> One thing to consider - I am pretty sure that it would be a quicker drive to Corona from Oceanside than from Carlsbad. But in August, you may want them to come to the coast instead of driving out to Corona. It will be hot out there in August!



And, yes; if I'm going in the summer to visit, I want to be somewhere on or near the coast.

My SIL wants me to stay with them (even if she has to sleep on a blow-up bed).  Sweet offer, but I prefer having my own accommodations and having folks visit me.  I definitely don't care for kicking loved ones out of their beds to make room for me.

As far as the reviews, they were very positive.  Just a couple of folks mentioned "seedy" regarding the surrounding area.  That, along with my SIL's suggestion for other areas where we had previously stayed, made me wonder and ask for opinions on TUG.


----------



## klpca (Nov 12, 2012)

In August, Oceanside > Corona!


----------



## PassionForTravel (Nov 12, 2012)

As someone who lives in San Diego. Yes Carlsbad is nicer than Oceanside but Oceanside isn't that bad. Many years ago it was seedy but there been a lots of redevelopment. There's the pier and there's the harbor both are within walking distance from SCBC. The harbor has lots of cute shops and restaurants. If I had to pick between Oceanside in August and May in Carlsbad I'd take Oceanside any day of the week. Being a Worldmark owner we've stayed in Oceanside for a weekend and had a great time, if their resort wasn't right next to the freeway I'd be there more often.

It's even fun to watch the younger people showing off there cars cruising on the Strand.

You do realize that you are about 90 minutes away from Corona.

Ian


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Thanks, Ian.*



PassionForTravel said:


> As someone who lives in San Diego. Yes Carlsbad is nicer than Oceanside but Oceanside isn't that bad. Many years ago it was seedy but there been a lots of redevelopment. There's the pier and there's the harbor both are within walking distance from SCBC. The harbor has lots of cute shops and restaurants. If I had to pick between Oceanside in August and May in Carlsbad I'd take Oceanside any day of the week. Being a Worldmark owner we've stayed in Oceanside for a weekend and had a great time, if their resort wasn't right next to the freeway I'd be there more often.
> 
> It's even fun to watch the younger people showing off there cars cruising on the Strand.
> 
> ...



I mentioned that to my SIL, but she didn't seem to think that it was a 90 minute drive because of some type of expressway (forget the name) she and my brother use to get to their jobs near where they used to live. 

Thank you for your input regarding "If I had to pick between Oceanside in August and May in Carlsbad I'd take Oceanside any day of the week."

I believe the last time that we were in Carlsbad, we were there in mid-April for Spring break.  The temps were definitely cool.  

I've got a call in to my SIL to make sure on the distance and whether that is going to be an issue and find out more about her reasoning for steering me towards another area.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 12, 2012)

*I hear ya!*



klpca said:


> In August, Oceanside > Corona!



These two wanted to be homeowners so badly (in their 50's) that they saw an opportunity and went for it.  However, they are already regretting the decision to move inland since they have always lived near the beaches.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Nov 12, 2012)

Goggle maps shows Oceanside to Corona depending upon route as 1 hr 10 min, 1 hr 18 min, and 1 hr 30 min. The first route has tolls (in current traffic it says 1 hr 10 min) this is the route they are talking about (5N, 133, 241, 91) the second route (76 to 15) is the one I was thinking of (in current traffic is says 1 hr 42 min) and it does not have tolls. Skip the 3rd route it's up and over the mountain.

I live inland (but not as far inland as Corona) primarily because I can't stand the gloom at the beaches a lot of the year I also prefer high 70 to mid 80's over 60's to 70's. But I can be in at the beach in 20 minutes which we are at ever weekend. Now Hawaii is my idea of a beach location and I'm headed there on Thursday.

I think you will have a great time at SCBC in August.

Ian


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 12, 2012)

*The plan is Hawaii in 2014 and that was when we were going to spend some time in S CA*



PassionForTravel said:


> Goggle maps shows Oceanside to Corona depending upon route as 1 hr 10 min, 1 hr 18 min, and 1 hr 30 min. The first route has tolls (in current traffic it says 1 hr 10 min) this is the route they are talking about (5N, 133, 241, 91) the second route (76 to 15) is the one I was thinking of (in current traffic is says 1 hr 42 min) and it does not have tolls. Skip the 3rd route it's up and over the mountain.
> 
> I live inland (but not as far inland as Corona) primarily because I can't stand the gloom at the beaches a lot of the year I also prefer high 70 to mid 80's over 60's to 70's. But I can be in at the beach in 20 minutes which we are at ever weekend. Now Hawaii is my idea of a beach location and I'm headed there on Thursday.
> 
> ...



Wow, gloom at the beaches.  Now, there's something just not right about that. 

Never been to Hawaii......yet.  

Best wishes for your upcoming trip!


----------

